# The Black Tank Hose



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright guys and gals,

I have a question about the sewage hose. Where are you storing it? I tried back in the box, bad idea!! I have tried a plastic garbage bag, also bad idea! Can someone please help me! I have read that some folks keep them in the rear bumper, are any of you doing that. I was concerned that the constant removal of the black bumper caps may cause them to eventually fall off, possibly during travel.

Second, when and how do you clean the hose? I usually take a water hose, while at the campsite and spray the hose down into the tube for 30-60 seconds. I also drain the gray tank, AFTER, the black to assist with cleaning everything out, I was just curious to know if there was a different or better plan for cleaning out the hose, if so How?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bumper here. I drain the grey tank after also to clean the hose.

Mike


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Bumper here also the caps are rubber so they hold there shape and stay tight.
Also grey last and rinse.

Jim


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

I keep mine in the bumper, also. All of the other fittings go in a clear plastic rubbermaid (or some other brand) container with a lid that latches.

Our sequence is black water, then full grey water tank dump. We make sure to get the grey water tank full before we dump. If the black water tank isn't full before time to dump, we also fill that one as much as possible. We want as much water as possible to flush out all of the solids!







Then, I spray the outside of the sewer hose off, just because the ground around dump stations and sewer holes has certainly experienced many "spills" in the past.

The rubber ends for your bumper can be replaced for only a couple of dollars. Camping World has "locking" ones for $3.59. I wouldn't worry about wearing your present ones out.

As I'm sure you do, I wear disposable vinyl gloves when performing these chores. I get the boxes that look almost like tissue boxes at Home Depot's paint department.

Future solution: As someone else on this site suggested to me, I'm getting a Flush King before camping season starts. My only problem is that the nearest Camping World is about 3 hours away, in Cleveland. My shopping list is growing, so I'll make the trip soon!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are worried about having the bumper cap fall off you can do a couple of things but the most common is to drill a 1/4" hole in the top of the bumper into the rubber cap, then drop a short bolt into the hole. This helps prevent the cap from falling out and if you can not put the bolt in it means the cap is not pushed all the way in ( a common reason for the cap falling off).


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Bumper here also


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason I have one with end caps, and it slips inside of its own support tube. Called the Easy Slip Travel Pack. I've kept it in the side compartment along with the gloves, and other support items. It's worked well and no mess at all, though I always rinse the tube out before storing it.

Camping World - Easy Slip Travel Pack 20


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bumper here too. Never had a problem. If the caps fall off I'll replace them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bumper storage

Drain black
Flush King
Drain Gray
rinse with water

Thor


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto with Thor.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Bumper storage

Drain Black

Drain Grey.

Done!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bumper. Never lost an end cap, and it's still tight as new.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We give every thing a good rinse after tanks are drained.
We also store hose in the bumper.
Don


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Bumper here. End caps will never fall off, they are so tight, we have a problem getting them on.

Note, however. When our outback was new, there were screws that went from the outside of the bumper to the inside, leaving the pointy end to tear the hose. Hubby reached in with a pair of cutters and snipped off the point. Take a look in the end ... if they are there, you'll see them.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Bumper

Black

Quikie flush on black

Grey

Done.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Bumper.

Same as BBB.


----------



## boblinfoto (Oct 3, 2003)

Gee, I store mine in a hose carrier that I bought at Camping World. It sits on top of the bumper behind the spare. I secured it with plastic ties.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 
I surprised you have to ask

Dump and flush well onto your nieghbors lawn







(you know which one)

Leave hose out to dry on her front lawn









Then do like everyone else posted









Sorry I couldn't resist









John


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

John,

Don't fear, I have already given that much consideration as my preferred mode of emptying the black tank. I have visions of a "Cousin Eddie" type approach (hope you have seen National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation)! You know....."the sh---er was full!" All I need is a 1/2 bath robe, a can of Meister Brau







and a big, fat cigar! Oh yeah, can't forget the faux fur leather hat with ear flaps!

Thanks for your thoughts!

Jason


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm looking to make my own Hose Carrier out of 4" pvc piping and put a screw on cap for a secure fit. Anybody else do this...I figure why not do it yourself!!!


----------

